# HD Filme ruckeln



## Cryptic087 (12. Juli 2011)

Hey

der Titel sagts schon
1080 und 720p filme ruckeln unregelmäßig, ganz unabhängig welchen player ich benutze (vlc wmp jetaudio itunes)

Ich denke mein System sollte das packen 
i7 980X/ 580 GTX/ 6gb ram/ SSD

Die Cpu auslastung liegt bei ca 0-1% und je länger der film läuft, desto mehr ram wird ausgelastet (bis er voll ausgereizt ist)/ der film ruckelt jedoch auch bei noch 3 gb nutzbarem speicher
bitte um hilfe!!!

lg Cryptic


----------



## Caspar (12. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mir das mal so erklären lassen:

Filmchen sind kodiert, aus diesem Grund gibts Codec-Packs. Diese Dinger dekodieren die Filmchen oftmals sehr langsam. Also hilft nur Codecs Suchen. Das K-Lite Codec Pack funtioniert ganz gut in Verbindung mit dem VLC Media Player. Vielleicht solltest du das mal probieren, ist zwar nicht völlig ruckelfrei aber kaum wahrnehmbar.

Darum hats auch nix mit deiner Rennsemmel zu tun.


----------



## Cryptic087 (12. Juli 2011)

Das K-Lite Codec Pack hab ich schon installiert

woran könnte es noch liegen?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Juli 2011)

Das Problem habe ich mit meinem Full HD Film Ordner. Das liegt an deiner Platte. Da die Daten so riesig sind, müssen diese erst vollständig ausgelesen werden und dabei verbraucht der sau viel RAM. (habe 12 gb RAM und selbst da geht das wirklich bis 12 gb hoch!!!)
Öffne mal dein Ordner wo du alles drinne hast und lass ihn einmal richtig durchladen. Das hat bei mir geholfen. Ansonsten den Film öffnen und den Ordner wo er drin ist gleich schließen. 

Power DVD bewirkte bei mir auch schon so manches Wunder, wenn VLC & Co. mal nicht so wollten. 

Ach ja noch etwas. Kontrolliere auch mal, wenn du dein film abspielst, ob deine CPU auch wirklich mit vollem Takt läuft und nicht im Spar Takt Modus. Weil dann hätte man ne Erklärung wieso die Filme ruckeln.


----------



## Portvv (14. Juli 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ach ja noch etwas. Kontrolliere auch mal, wenn du dein film abspielst, ob deine CPU auch wirklich mit vollem Takt läuft und nicht im Spar Takt Modus. Weil dann hätte man ne Erklärung wieso die Filme ruckeln.




selbst im Takt abgesenkten modus sollte es da  mit einem 980X keine probleme geben


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Juli 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> selbst im Takt abgesenkten modus sollte es da  mit einem 980X keine probleme geben



Ne, im Falle vom VLC Player ja eben nicht. Da läuft ein echter Full HD Film mit einer gewissen kbit Rate erst ab 2,5 ghz richtig flüssig. Habs mehrfach ausgetestet. 

Und wenn du eben deine CPU via tools im Sparmodus hast, kann das schon zu Rucklern führen. 

Ich glaube ja auch nicht, das es deswegen liegt, aber diese Möglichkeit darf man auch nicht ungeachtet lassen.


----------



## Murxwitz (16. Juli 2011)

schalt beim vlc in den einstellungen unter inputs & codecs die GPU-Beschleunigung an
das sollte helfen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. Juli 2011)

Murxwitz schrieb:


> schalt beim vlc in den einstellungen unter inputs & codecs die GPU-Beschleunigung an
> das sollte helfen


 
Seit wann gibt es denn diese Einstellungsmöglichkeit im Player. 
Das kommt davon, wenn man sich immer die neuste Version runter zieht, aber nicht nach schaut, ob neue Funktionen hinzu gekommen sind. 
Danköööööö!!!


----------



## jensi251 (16. Juli 2011)

Das ist aber noch experimentell.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. Juli 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Das ist aber noch experimentell.


 
Also bei mir funzt es. Meine CPU bleibt bei sparsame 1,6 Ghz im idle Betrieb und der Full HD Film läuft wie Bombe.


----------



## Cryptic087 (17. Juli 2011)

Manche Filme laufen "relativ" flüssig 
sie ruckeln zwar aber es ist noch erträglich
meine cpu läuf auf 3.4 ghz und den film spiele ich von einer ssd ab 
es ist zum verzweifeln


----------



## HAWX (17. Juli 2011)

Cryptic087 schrieb:
			
		

> Manche Filme laufen "relativ" flüssig
> sie ruckeln zwar aber es ist noch erträglich
> meine cpu läuf auf 3.4 ghz und den film spiele ich von einer ssd ab
> es ist zum verzweifeln



Im VLC kann man noch eine andere Einstellung ändern ich weiß aber gerade nicht wie die heißt.
Aufjedenfall kann man von Standard auf Direct 3D und Direct X etc. umstellen, dass hilft in der Regel bei mir.


----------



## Cryptic087 (19. Juli 2011)

Bei einigen klappts
bei anderen net


----------

